# fishy questions



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

i have a 29 gallon tank, an airstone and a pump that filters the water 5 times an hour
in a few weeks once my cycle is over i will slowly add fish but i want some opinions on how to stock my tank note-i want a community tank with a variety of diverse fish/invertabrates

i thought that cherry shrimp, rainbow fish (small 3-4 inch ), cory cats, and neon tetras or zebra danios would be cool

how many of each would be recommended? are there problems with fish compatibility? what would you recomend for my tank? will neon tetras and zebra danios school together?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

i have a 29 gallon tank, an airstone and a pump that filters the water 5 times an hour 
in a few weeks once my cycle is over i will slowly add fish but i want some opinions on how to stock my tank note-i want a community tank with a variety of diverse fish/invertabrates 

i thought that cherry shrimp, rainbow fish (small 3-4 inch ), cory cats, and neon tetras or zebra danios would be cool 

how many of each would be recommended? *rainbow fish, cories neon tetras and zebras are all schooling fish so 6 of each. but that wont fit in your tank. * 

are there problems with fish compatibility? * well, the zebras can be nippy and I would think that they would annoy, attack or kill the neons. *
what would you recomend for my tank? * a good center peice fish such as a gourami or a pair of blue german rams, then one set of schooling fish (pick neons or danios) (although you could have glo-lights and neons which school together and have 12 of those or 6 danios), then pick shrimp or cories for the bottom 
So overall
1 Gourami or 2 Blue Rams
6 Danios or 12 Neons
6 Cories or cherry shrimp
Many people will ask you what kind of water you have and match the fish to it, but I have a variety of fish in my water that is not the same as their habitat and they are thriving*
will neon tetras and zebra danios school together? * No *


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Hmm.. I would leave the gouramis out, neons and danios need cooler water than they do.
If you can't offer the cories a fine sandsubstrate, it would be better to get cherry shrimps. They are fun to watch and don't produce much waste.


----------



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

i was told that shrimp and corys would work together, is that true?
will shrimp eat fish? 

is gravel bad for corys?
any other center-piece fish? ( 3-5 inchs)

at my walmart were i was looking at gourami(not planing to buy from there!) i found the dwarf ones to be interesting and i looked on the net and it said that they werent that hard to please as far as temp go's (72-80) is this right? and i read that they like hard water and i was planing on having a soft, slightly acidic watered tank for stuff like neons would the gourami's fit into what i am planing? if it will not what cool center-piece fish will fit in to my tank plans?


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Gouramis live in soft and acidid waters. If you would get cardinal tetras instead of neons, that would work because they like warmer water also. But then you had to leave the danios out. Cherry shrimps don't eat live fish, but they do eat carcasses.
Sand is much better than gravel, they love digging it. i wouldn't get any corys on gravel.Corys live in mud- or sandbottom rivers in the wild. 

Suggestion:
15-20 cardinal tetras
1 dwarf gourami
8-10 pygmy corys or 1 female bristlenose pleco


----------

